# Cleaning Copper over Bay window?



## trentb (Nov 10, 2010)

Any one got an easy way to clean copper over a window? want it to look like copper again.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2010)

Isn't the whole reason for getting copper on anything outdoors to have it turn green and patina?

If you want it to look shiny and copper, you're going to have to get some metal polish and elbow grease.


----------



## trentb (Nov 10, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Isn't the whole reason for getting copper on anything outdoors to have it turn green and patina?
> 
> If you want it to look shiny and copper, you're going to have to get some metal polish and elbow grease.



yea. my thoughts exactly. uh, but this feller is particular


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 11, 2010)

Go to the grocery store and get a can of Bar Keepers Mate. Its a powder and works great on anything metal and copper. Just wet down the copper sprinkle on the BKM and scrub with a non scratch dish sponge. Bar Keepers Mate is around $2-3$ a can.


----------



## trentb (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 11, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Go to the grocery store and get a can of Bar Keepers Mate. Its a powder and works great on anything metal and copper. Just wet down the copper sprinkle on the BKM and scrub with a non scratch dish sponge. Bar Keepers Mate is around $2-3$ a can.



Use sprite to wet it down with. It speeds up the process.


----------



## Skunked (Nov 17, 2010)

Steel wool and WD-40 will do it.  It takes a lot of scrubbing but it will turn shiny again, works well on metal thresholds too.


----------



## Napi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ketchup will make a penny shine like new. This info and 50 cents will get you a local paper.


----------



## mattech (Nov 20, 2010)

I have polished copper very easily with hydrochloric acid. just pretty much rubbed it with a rag and it looked new in no time. I am not sure about how easy it would be for you to get it, ( I work in a lab and get it very easily). I owuld think any type of mild acid would work.


----------



## mikel (Nov 20, 2010)

only problem with cleaning that copper is that in 6 months its gonna look just like it does now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2010)

mattech said:


> I have polished copper very easily with hydrochloric acid. just pretty much rubbed it with a rag and it looked new in no time. I am not sure about how easy it would be for you to get it, ( I work in a lab and get it very easily). I owuld think any type of mild acid would work.



Any pool supply house and most home repair places (home depot) sell it.  They call it muriatic acid.   Pool owners use it balance pH and home repair places usually have it in the plumbing section or paint area.  Can be used to clean tile or take galvanizing off metal to accept paint (dilute it first).

But as pointed out the copper will just oxidize again.  Now you could seal it but then you are going to have to keep doing it.   And the cleaning with acid will shorten the life of the roof.


----------

